# Roberto Cavalli for H&M



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 8, 2007)

Went to the store on 59th and lex an hour after opening, everything was gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am so bummed!

Did anyone manage to snag anything from the collection?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 8, 2007)

i am so upset i missed it. i have a piece from karl lagerfeld,s tella mccartney and victor and rolf and now I am incomplete lol


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to the 5th ave location after work! (I think it is 5th ave, that's what my coworker said) Wow, everything gone after 1 hour! it must be insane...


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

I checked my local one and NO luck! ugh. I was sooo looking forward to this. Bummer.


----------



## lilifee (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, 
all the nice cavalli clothes were gone ten minutes after opening in Frankfurt (Germany) i couldnt get even one piece.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They allways make such a big hype about it and then have only 5 pieces from each size.
I will try my luck tonight by ordering it online.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

I missed that collection... It was all sold out. It takes me 2 hours to drive to the only H&M store plus all that traffic (ugh)... I haven't been to H&M in decades it seemed... I got tons of stuff from their Victor&Rolf and Madonna collection but I REALLY wanted something from the Cavalli one~


----------



## amoona (Nov 11, 2007)

I haven't even been able to check out H&M to know if they have anything left. I rather pull out my credit card and pay for high end Cavalli then deal with the psychos waiting for the store to open.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 12, 2007)

Cavalli did a collection for H&M? I hate living in Florida. Closest H&M is where my family lives, 800 miles away in Virginia.

H&M COME TO FLORIDA


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to buy 4 Cavalli dresses and the golden pumps! I've got the Zebra babydoll dress, the leopard babydoll dress, the leopard wrap dress and the leopard tunique, this week I will also receive the long leopard dress....

I am very happy!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 18, 2007)

i was so pissed off when i found out they were only selling in like 5 stores in the UK

cavalli is my fave designer and i couldnt beleive when i found that out... if they sold it close to where i live i would of waited hours early outside of the shop and bought loads of the stuff! 

people are selling alot of it on ebay and it all looks gorgeous but they are selling them at ridiculous prices so im not gonna bother


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't get why they would only sell 5 of each size. People like this dude it will sell reguardless of the price. Seems like they would want to make money not the Ebay sellers!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 18, 2007)

Sold out within minutes of opening at the South Coast Plaza H&M!! I'm so bummed because I really liked his designs


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2007)

It sold out in 20 mins. in Zurich, Switzerland.

Honestly, I am not impressed at all. H&M did this more as a publicity stunt than actually getting Cavalli clothes for cheap to the people. If that's what they wanted, they would have produced a lot more of the clothes instead of making it so limited. I think it's pathetic. H&M is about making clothes affordable and accesible to the general public. This Cavalli collection was all about exclusiveness and making a media frenzy about it to get the H&M name talked about and even in the papers.

There were so many ads about "Cavalli for H&M" all over my city, but the actual even was a blink and you'll miss it kinda thing. I think it's really ridiculous.

Boooo H&M!


----------



## jess1cuh (Nov 22, 2007)

everything sold out in LA within like 20 minutes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AND theres like 3 stores herrrreeeeeee!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

No stores near my home in Texas, but... I did see a video of the chaos!  It was mad crazy.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Nov 24, 2007)

HA i dont think we've even got H&M in australia >.< i really wanted to get some of the V&R collection damnit it really sucks living here sometimes


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 24, 2007)

on the news they showed the store in toronto , everything was gone in not even 10 mins


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It sold out in 20 mins. in Zurich, Switzerland.

Honestly, I am not impressed at all. H&M did this more as a publicity stunt than actually getting Cavalli clothes for cheap to the people. If that's what they wanted, they would have produced a lot more of the clothes instead of making it so limited. I think it's pathetic. H&M is about making clothes affordable and accesible to the general public. This Cavalli collection was all about exclusiveness and making a media frenzy about it to get the H&M name talked about and even in the papers.

There were so many ads about "Cavalli for H&M" all over my city, but the actual even was a blink and you'll miss it kinda thing. I think it's really ridiculous.

Boooo H&M!_

 
WORD. When Stella Mccartney came out in NYC ppl went to the emergency room for getting trampled and fighting over clothes. I still wish I had got some  stuff...


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 25, 2007)

I checked out the Beverly Center in LA and there was nothing left. Last year I went to the Viktor & Rolf opening and scored a ton of stuff. 2005's Stella stuff went quickly in NYC and Lagerfeld in '04...same thing.
H&M creates a buzz so you have to get to the store early- almost as early as Black Friday, plus you are saving a couple thousand dollars by buying the designer collections from them.


----------



## ambidextrous (Dec 1, 2007)

there was a vid about the opening in amsterdam. kinda hilarious, the safety guard had to scream at people and they wouldn't listen
rather save up for a real cavalli piece, better quality, design and no masses...


----------

